# 2008 AGA Convention - Nov 14-16 Atlanta, GA



## hooha (Sep 10, 2008)

The 2008 Aquatic Gardeners Association Convention in Atlanta, Georgia November 14 - 16 will present some of the most fascinating and progressive speakers in the planted aquarium hobby. You don’t want to miss this event! 

Here’s more information about two of the six speakers:

*Takashi Amano*
Aqua Design Amano
Niigata, Japan








Amano established the original layout style ‘Nature Aquarium’ that introduced the concept of aquascaping to the planted aquarium hobby. He founded Aqua Design Amano Co., Ltd in 1982. He developed and manufactured aquatic plants cultivation equipment, called ‘Nature Aquarium Goods’ that was focused on its design and quality. In 1992, he published ”Nature Aquarium World Book 1” and his 2nd photo book, ”Nature Aquarium World Book 2” was translated into seven languages. Thus the concept of ‘Nature Aquarium’ was spread all over the world. 

Since 1975, Amano has visited tropical rainforests in Amazon, Borneo and West Africa and pristine forests in Japan, and he has been working on series of photos focusing on “untouched nature” with his large-format cameras. He captures minute details of nature found at site on extra large size films (up to 8x20 inches). His works have been introduced internationally through the several exhibitions and publications. Amano is now taking on a challenge to record the existing precious nature of Japan on large-format films and pass down to posterity. 

*Michael Kane, Ph.D.*
Assistant Chair & Professor
Environmental Horticulture Department
University of Florida








Dr. Michael Kane is a professor in the Environmental Horticulture Department at the UF Gainesville campus and the program manager of the Plant Restoration, Conservation and Propagation Biotechnology Program. The goal of his research is to develop ecologically sound and commercially viable plant tissue culture (micropropagation) procedures for production of aquarium, wetland and coastal plants and endangered orchids. Dr. Kane uses this knowledge to enhance the restoration of wetland habitats and retention ponds for phytoremediation (using plants to clean up the environment). In his lecture, Dr. Kane will explain the micropropagation process and how it can be applied to the efficient propagation of aquatics using _Cryptocoryne, Anubias, Nelumbo, Aponogeton, Myriophyllum_ and _Sagittaria _species as examples. Rumor has it that he will provide a “Home Tissue Culture Kit” to each convention attendee. Neat!

*Atlanta Attractions*
If you have extra time in Atlanta, there’s plenty to see and do. Here are some recommendations if you’re planning to come early or stay late for the Convention.

Georgia Aquarium (AGA Field Trip Tickets $23.50)
MARTA: Peachtree Center Station
225 Baker Street NW, Atlanta, GA 30313
Phone: 404.581.4000, http://www.georgiaaquarium.org
With eight million gallons of fresh and marine water, the Georgia Aquarium is home to approximately 80,000 animals, representing 500 species. Some of the Aquarium's most notable specimens include four whale sharks, the largest fish in the world, and four beluga whales. To get the special field trip rates, go to the AGA web site.

*Atlanta Botanical Garden*
MARTA: Arts Center Station, then #36 North Decatur bus (#27 Monroe/Lindberg bus on Sundays)
1345 Piedmont Avenue NE, Atlanta, GA 30309
Phone: 404.876.5859, http://www.atlantabotanicalgarden.org
The Atlanta Botanical Garden features over thirty acres of unmatched beauty in the heart of Atlanta. Stroll through Japanese, rose, perennial, vegetable, rock, herb and conifer gardens, or walk the trails in a 15-acre mature hardwood forest. Atlanta Botanical Garden is home to one of the largest permanent orchid displays in the world, as well as a conservatory dedicated to rare and endangered plants from deserts and tropical rainforests.

Register soon! Go to the Aquatic Gardeners Association web site to register and see a preliminary schedule.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I strongly encourage anyone who can possibly attend this event to go. Mr. Amano is pretty much *the* authority on planted freshwater tanks, and hearing him lecture on the subject would be a real treat. (If you want to see jaw-droppingly gorgeous planted aquascapes, just look up some of his work.) The rest of the convention sounds great, as well!


----------



## hooha (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the input! It looks to be a great lineup this year. There is also an attendee-driven auction that purported to be the biggest plant auction in the US


----------



## hooha (Sep 10, 2008)

Want to meet fellow hobbyists and friends from near and far?
Want to see the world's most renowned aquatic plant artist, Takashi Amano, create an aquascape before your eyes?
Want to learn how you can grow whole plants from small samples of plant cells?
How about watching two of the finest aquascapers go head to head in a live competition?
Or how about just learning about what makes plants grow better or which fern grows best under what conditions?
Hear, see, meet experts from around the world, including Amano, Senske, Tan, Kane, Randall, and Morin plus one of the greatest aquariums in the World, plus the country’s, perhaps the world’s, largest aquatic plant auction (buy, sell, do both: if you sell $95 worth of plants at the auction, you've made back your registration cost ... if you can resist the temptation to buy something else)--
--all that and more at the 2008 Aquatic Gardeners Association Convention. 
For info look here, but don't wait, the special hotel rates are only guaranteed if you sign up by Oct. 18:
http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/convention.html[/url]
Moderators, please move if placed inappropriately. Please feel free to cross-post and/or translate.


----------

